# How do I teach my pup his name?



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

We are the proud new parents of a 7 week old GSD!

Did a search but couldn't find anything on teaching a dog their name.

Any tips/suggestions on teaching a dog his name?

Thanks!


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know if there's anything to be taught other than just saying his name. I kinda think it's like the old RCA Victor motto "His Master's Voice" that he is recognizing at first anyway. But preface any command with his name, like "Mack, come."


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

ok I'll tell you but ya oughta pay me money for this. I made a room with nothing in it so I was the only thing of interest in it. I would say her name sharply and when she looked at me I treated with the yummyest of soft smelly treats I could manage. I repeated this for about twenty minutes and did some more play. I followed it up in the house, I'd call her name she'd come and look I's treat. This accomplishes ALOT of things, it helps teaches recall and focus which is the very first thing you and your pupper need to know before you move on.............. I'll give ya my address later to send payment....................



this is her puppy training kennel


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Never given that a thought... 

All of my dogs have learned their names by association, I guess.

Here "name'' - followed by treat or dinner and just saying their names when cuddling.. or just " good boy Jack"

Come to think of it, I never actually taught my children their names either, but they all seem to respond to their names..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

one of you hold him. have the other person call him from a few feet away. when he comes, praise and treat. have the other person call him, praise and treat. once he starts to get it have one person call him but duck around a corner, treat and praise. now once he has that make the distance further and further. make sure sometimes you're in view and sometimes not.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Attention training and name recognition can be the same thing. I just responded to your question on the other thread (focus training) and I'll say the same thing here. I taught my dogs to look at my face when they hear their name. http://www.kippsdogs.com/tips.html - it works really well and the dogs quickly learn to respond to their names. And it's very handy when you have multiple dogs (I have four at this time, did have five) and when I say one dog's name, that dog responds and the others hang back. It's really nice when I want them to come out the door one by one.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

